# Changer les fonds de mavericks



## neomismo (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis quelques heures sur différents forums le moyen de changer le fond écran du Dashboard, Mission Control et de l'écran de verrouillage sous Mavericks. Sans succès 
Je ne vois que des tutos pour le OS Lion mais en les suivants je maperçois qu'il n'existe pas les mêmes fichiers à modifier.

J'appelle donc les Experts :king: Mavericks à la rescousse !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Flavien


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

neomismo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche depuis quelques heures sur différents forums le moyen de changer le fond écran du Dashboard, Mission Control et de l'écran de verrouillage sous Mavericks. Sans succès
> Je ne vois que des tutos pour le OS Lion mais en les suivants je maperçois qu'il n'existe pas les mêmes fichiers à modifier.
> ...



Ta recherche a pas dû être très poussée... 
 


Dans ton message mes réponses et c'est à priori pas possible pour Mission Control.


----------



## neomismo (28 Décembre 2013)

Je cherchais en Français peut être pour ça aussi^^

J'ai réussi à changer le fond du Dashboard mais pour l'écran de verrouillage j 'ai juste réussi à faire disparaître le logo Apple


----------



## neomismo (29 Décembre 2013)

neomismo a dit:


> Je cherchais en Français peut être pour ça aussi^^
> 
> J'ai réussi à changer le fond du Dashboard mais pour l'écran de verrouillage j 'ai juste réussi à faire disparaître le logo Apple



Un petit retour après plusieurs essais, la méthode pour changer le Dashboard marche, en revanche pour l'arrière plan lors du choix de session ne fonctionne que sur certaines images. Si l'image est trop claire vous ne verrez plus les icônes : éteindre, redémarrer...
L'image que vous choisissez peut aussi tout simplement ne pas fonctionner et cela se voit par l'absence de la pomme et le fond toujours en gris.


----------

